# Our Renovation Reality 2012



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

This is our photo journey from the before to the after. :thumbup:

We did not intend to do this, it just happened! :laughing:


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Done uploading the before shots, now working on the progression


----------



## coop26 (Feb 23, 2010)

Those rear windows are awesome. What year is your house?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I like your yard, it feels cozy, question, what is the saved 1 2 and 3 for?


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

coop26 said:


> Those rear windows are awesome. What year is your house?


We're not sure, we think between 1941 and 1960. Those windows are southern facing too!:thumbup:


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

jiju1943 said:


> I like your yard, it feels cozy, question, what is the saved 1 2 and 3 for?


I reserved them to post up some more pictures - 

I bought a new tractor for the yard. new in the sense it's new to me. 1967 Sears Suburban 12


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I was wondering what {saved @} was---now I understand--you wanted a group of shots at the beginning of the thread---


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## SeanB (Jun 21, 2012)

oh wow...when you said "we did not intend to do this" what DID you intend to do? And are those wasp or a bee hive?


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

SeanB said:


> oh wow...when you said "we did not intend to do this" what DID you intend to do? And are those wasp or a bee hive?


We just wanted to rip up carpet and paint, but one thing lead to another and now you know the rest of the story :laughing:

That is a huge inactive wasp nest, paper type nest. It was behind one of the knotty pine panels. Happy it was inactive or we would have been running out the door!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

garlicbreath said:


> We just wanted to rip up carpet and paint, but one thing lead to another and now you know the rest of the story :laughing:
> 
> That is a huge inactive wasp nest, paper type nest. It was behind one of the knotty pine panels. Happy it was inactive or we would have been running out the door!


That was an old hornets nest, that would have been bad had it been active.


----------



## langless28 (Nov 20, 2011)

not sure why but i absolutely love that house. Makes me sad face my ranch


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh man im not sure i could stand to touch that house. it was so beautiful! I hope it looks better when you are finished that it did before. i love the original wood wall panels. So pretty.


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

firsttimeremode said:


> Oh man im not sure i could stand to touch that house. it was so beautiful! I hope it looks better when you are finished that it did before. i love the original wood wall panels. So pretty.


I couldn't bear to rip all that wood paneling apart, either. I love wood interiors like that.


----------



## arkat3kt (Jun 25, 2012)

Any updates? I've enjoyed the beginning of your renovation reality. I'm curious to see how things are progressing


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Remove load bearing wall, install (3) 1 3/4 X 16" X 24'


Still need to replace about 10 joists, secure everything and get the inspection


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

WOW! Holy teardown. Nice job.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

CoconutPete said:


> WOW! Holy teardown. Nice job.


Understatement.....

Now I don't feel so bad about my 'trials and tribulations'......

Mine is mostly new construction....but I feel your pain when it comes to the demo....

One thing I'm sure you agree about....dirt.....you never realize how bad the dirt is until you demo....

It's a bit late now....but there is an easier way to demo drywall....take a sawzall and run it down each stud bay....then the drywall come out in big chunks instead of little pieces....

One other piece of advice......if you don't have one yet....buy a palm nailer.....trust me on that one....once you start nailing up the hangers on thos joists...you will wonder why you didn't have one before.....


----------



## danny325is (Dec 4, 2012)

awesome start! You can do it!

I am not trying to be critical but I read a comment where you only thought the repairs were going to be carpet and paint type work or did I misunderstand?
Maybe I look at things with a a different eye after owning a 70 year old house and a 107 year old house, a lot of the house looked like a gut and redo to me.

To the wood panel lovers, I can say that I was on your side until I owned a house with a bunch of wood like that. It is great for a while,but it really dates the space and it is had to do anything with it. The upstairs on my 1940 Cape is covered in beautiful wood, but after 5 years with it, I think it needs to go. My space needs a reno and looks like it is stuck in the 70's


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

Danny, that is why i decided to remodel my place just to what i liked, not what is in style. Because there are so many houses being redone in the "modern" style, and in 2030, someone will look at a place that looks modern now and say, "geez, this place needs remodeled! Its stuck in 2013!" A lot of people told me putting beadboard in my kitchen would "date" the place, but i think it looks pretty awesome.


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

I totally forgot about this. hahaha.


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Um. Well, we're still working on it. Had a life event that slowed everything down to a crawl.


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

We were blessed with Santino Anthony this past summer. 

That is our third child. We have a 13 year old, 6 year old and now a 7 month old.


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Electric is complete.










200 Amp service installed.

Square D QO used.
AFCI circuits used where needed. GFCI used where needed. Subpanel installed under kitchen for all branch circuits on that side of the house. 2-2-2-4 ran for that hangin' on a 90 Amp breaker.

When I had the electric inspected he looked at my main panel, subpanel and he asked if I ran 2 branch circuits for the kitchen counter. Signed off and left without even looking at the rest of the house. I am so proud of my work and the level of care put into this part of the project. Tamper proof outlets used everywhere. 3 way lights. Ran dedicated branch circuits for all appliances. Smoke detectors on their own branch circuit. I spent more time wiring than anything else. For a 1500 sq.ft home I probably used 2500' of NM

other random pictures


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Basement doesn't have a drain. Yay for us!

Installed a sump pump. Researched that for a month until I found the one I want. Using a separate independent float switch to control. 

Dry basement now.


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Couple of other shots before drywall


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Drywall delivered! I priced HD, Lowes, other independent home improvement places.

I ended up going with a place in Youngstown, 2 hours away that would deliver INSIDE the house for less money than all other places. I mean they killed the price. All Certainteed made in USA date codes within a couple months.
Used 
4X8
4X10
4X12
4X14
54"X12


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Countless hours hanging the drywall. 

Made my own buttboards.

Couple mistakes along the way. I put a tapered edge at the end of a corner. One bedroom has two butt joints. Other than that the only butt joints are on the ceiling in the living room and along one wall. 

Made sure boards spanned windows and doors. 

Having drywall longer than 8' made the job much easier.

Approximately 125 boards hung.

Drywall lift helped tremendously. I also had a couple friends help on occasion.











Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

I hired someone to finish the drywall. Mud and taping is something that I suck at.

I called all my friends "drywall guys". They either would not call me back or on house arrest or something crazy. I eventually found someone that is doing a fine job.











Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Plumbing done. Bathtube installed. Cement board hung. Furred out the walls.

Built a niche. Hoping the tile line will correctly line up with the top of the niche.

Vent fan out the roof








.










Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Mud should be done within the next week and we're now choosing paint.

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

So on with paint. I pulled together my budgetary spreadsheet calculating coverage. Primer, ceiling, bath, walls, doors. 

I then made a trip to: pgh paints store, sw, hd, lowes.

Hd was a total waste but I already knew in my mind it would be.

Lowes was helpful but not really. They had one paint for everything. Ceilings, walls, doors, trim, etc

Sw. I felt like I was being scammed. Former used car salesman selling me paint. $68 dollars a gallon? Not realistic. But they did have specific paint for specific applications. 

Pgh paints. Very helpful. Not pushy like sw. Their pricing is cheaper than sw but more than hd and lowes, but that is okay.


We will use Pittsburgh Paints. Manor house or something like that? Proper prime, ceiling, bath etc etc.

They also told me they will offer a discount due to the size of the job. Yay.




Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

garlicbreath said:


> Electric is complete.
> 
> 200 Amp service installed.
> 
> ...


Smokes should be on a circuit with something else (generally hallway light) so you always know if someone turned the breaker off


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

I wonder if the smokes with batt. back will chirp to notify me of a power outage/sag/brown out. I have not researched the smokes yet. Maybe ups that branch? Or simply move them to, like you said a light branch.

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

garlicbreath said:


> I wonder if the smokes with batt. back will chirp to notify me of a power outage/sag/brown out. I have not researched the smokes yet. Maybe ups that branch?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


Not sure about your particular smoke detectors but ours do not chirp during power outage


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

I haven't bought them yet. Haven't even researched them either. In a month or so.

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## Chewbacka (Feb 27, 2014)

Get combined smoke and CO units and they will have blinking lights to show status. BRK is what is most used in residences, wired, with battery backup. Good for 5 years, then replace. Add heat of rise in garage, near furnace and in attic, not std smoke/CO; to cut false triggering. CO at top of cellar stairs.
Wire in Cat5e and cable rough in to anywhere you might use it now or later, wireless is varied success based on distance, obstructions, etc.
The cement board in the bath is NOT waterproof. You need to add a sealer or Ditra orange waterproof membrane over the cement-board BEFORE setting any tile, and possibly a bonding agent too. Check with a tile store who know what they are talking about..
Get or rent a spray paint machine, and spray from 5 gallon pails for primer, ceilings, etc. Use mold resistant paperless sheetrock in baths, wet areas.
Try a textured ceiling application, best applied by a 'rocker' who does finish ceiling work, it will cut way down on imperfections of the rock install.
It's coming along!:thumbsup:
What's going to run your sump when the power is out?


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

All great tips. Thank you. 

I stopped with the bath, waiting for the drywall to finish. I got special tape and the thin set mud for cement board. Then I'll red gaurd it. I'll then start with tiling and I got questions for that project, save them for another day. I did make sure the cbu extended below the lip of the tub. I decided against green board or blue board. Can't remember why but when I was researching the general concensus plain is fine.

My power quality is good here, I'll drop a back up dc motor into the unit when we finish the basement.

Thanks again. :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## Chewbacka (Feb 27, 2014)

garlicbreath said:


> All great tips. Thank you.
> 
> I stopped with the bath, waiting for the drywall to finish. I got special tape and the thin set mud for cement board. Then I'll red gaurd it. I'll then start with tiling and I got questions for that project, save them for another day. I did make sure the cbu extended below the lip of the tub. I decided against green board or blue board. Can't remember why but when I was researching the general concensus plain is fine.
> 
> ...


No problem. I'd get a Panasonic bath fan. H/L/V (heat,light, vent) models are the best; and if you can go through the wall instead of the roof with insulated flexible metal or rigid metal ducting if you have space to fit it. There are also auto shut type exterior closures with a drop down cap inside the vent to prevent air leakage WAY better than alum flapper type. The link below also has further down the page other units that can go through eaves or roof if necessary.
http://www.truevalue.com//catalog/p...{keyword}&9gad={creative}.1&9gpla={placement}

You won't regret the heat feature and wife and kids will love it too.:yes: Put the fan and light on one timed switch and heat on another with timer, (rated to amp load).
Or put timed floor heat pad in under tile near bath/shower.:thumbsup:


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

I installed a quiet fan vented through the roof. The flapper is built into the roof part. We're installing floor heat. Never had that before! Excited for that feature. 

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Progress!!!!










Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Primer, 2 finish coats on the ceiling. Smooth as a baby's bum bum.

PPG flat. Looks a like it has gloss with the lighting. It as flat as can be



Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Progress in the bath. Tape and mud with the mortar. First time I ever mixed and used that stuff. Turned out good. Ill slap the red gaurd in this week.

I built a protection device for the tub. I have padding underneath.


Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

1st coat of Red Gard. I'm loopy now, stinks to high heaven.

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

2nd coat of red gard applied and loopy once again. 

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Walls primed.

I used aboit 10 feet of tape for a weird transition and to protect the wood on the stairs.

Cut everything by hand it looks awesome. 


COLOR TOMORROW!










Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Color!



































Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Finish coats done on the walls and ceilings.

She said she wanted to feel like she was walking through the Crayola factory. 

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

garlicbreath said:


> She said she wanted to feel like she was walking through the Crayola factory.



I think you've achieved that look.


----------



## Chewbacka (Feb 27, 2014)

Technicolor dream house!
Need a stairwell railing pronto to keep your kids safe.:thumbsup:


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Say a prayer for me. 














Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

garlicbreath said:


> Say a prayer for me.


Naw, looks like you're doing fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Slow going. Measure four times and cut usually once. I am so proud of my grout line lining up perfectly with the top of the niche. I also found a use for painters tape. Haha. 










Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Side project. New granite in front of fireplace.









Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Listello









Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

slu over heating element.









Layout idea









Sizing up the ditra









Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Cherry flooring picked up today!!!


















Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Cherry flooring down in 13's bedroom. Yay! The smell is absolutely wonderful.









Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looking really good!!

Great work.


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Whole house fan fired up today. Love it. (That was another thing that darling wife wanted on the fly. Thankfully it was before we installed the drywall.)









Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Mallo Cup









Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Exhausted. Master br floor laid.









Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Inspection









Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## REXAMUS (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice progress.


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Installed the most jmportant part.









Yes, you see an old work box. I didn't like where I put the new work box. Grrrr










Starting to mess around with finishing the pocket doors









Almost ran out of gas working today.









Darling wife painting the front door.









Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Install window ledge stool







Mitered corner, did my best.







Time to fire up my tractor and cut the grass soon









Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Ready to lay the cherry down. Super excited.









Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Late one tonight. Picture frame in front of the fireplace.









Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Progress






































Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Made my own landing tread with my flooring.




















Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

1st floor room done. About 700 square feet laid.








Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Ordering trim tomorrow. 

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Some random pix during my travels.
































Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Rubio mono coat pure



























Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Wifey painting a quarter mile of poplar.

































Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Minions








Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Rubio Monica Pure. Words can't describe the beauty of Pennsylvania Cherry.








Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Rubio Monocoat Pure DONE!

\m/



























Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## REXAMUS (Jul 20, 2011)

Floor looks good!


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

24 hours went by and the wife and I are extremely happy with the floors. The finish is unreal.








Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

So I got to take a 4 day vacation in vegas. While I was gone wife finished painting the trim. I started to install the casing, baseboard and my window stools. Happy with it so far. Just another thing learning on the fly.






































Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

I got to meet Emmitt Smith too.








Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Waited three months for this sink. Finally received and installed.

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## Firefighter3244 (Feb 21, 2011)

Incredible thread... So much work!. 
I'd like to add, if it's not too late something that may save your life. 

*Please purchase Smoke Detectors that are DUAL SENSOR. *
They NEED to be Photoelectric AND Ionization. Please do not purchase one or thr either as they are for very different types of fires. 

The difference, 

http://www.nfpa.org/safety-informat...ment/smoke-alarms/ionization-vs-photoelectric

And a video showing the difference in real time. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrOLxh8GuCU


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Final electrical walk through. Another sticker added to the box!! Passed with flying colors. Next is building inspector. I still need to build the banister this weekend. After that we should be good to go! Fingers crossed.

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Firefighter3244 said:


> Incredible thread... So much work!.
> I'd like to add, if it's not too late something that may save your life.
> 
> *Please purchase Smoke Detectors that are DUAL SENSOR. *
> They NEED to be Photoelectric AND Ionization.


I'll have to look and see what I bought. Don't 'member. Thanks for the .edu. 



Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Just noticed this thread and scrolled through all the pictures. That original tub that sat at an angle looks very unique. Is there a name for that style of tub? Is it cast iron. Also, what happened to the concrete double sink. I've heard you can get a pretty good price for those.


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Jim F said:


> Just noticed this thread and scrolled through all the pictures. That original tub that sat at an angle looks very unique. Is there a name for that style of tub? Is it cast iron. Also, what happened to the concrete double sink. I've heard you can get a pretty good price for those.


I have no idea about that old tube. It was really weird. It was cast iron. Sledgehammered...
As for the sink it was in rough shape. Sledgehammered...

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Final building inspection done!!! Permit is closed. 

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Installed wall cabinets. 

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Stupid wallboard screw popped when I installed the wall cabinet.









Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## ica171 (Jan 6, 2014)

Jim F said:


> Just noticed this thread and scrolled through all the pictures. That original tub that sat at an angle looks very unique. Is there a name for that style of tub? Is it cast iron. Also, what happened to the concrete double sink. I've heard you can get a pretty good price for those.


That style of tub is called a Cinderella tub.


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

One side laminate installed

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Love the Elkay sink. Special order of course, since it's not made in China. 











Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

DIY canopy

Drove 4' rebar, Slipped 1/2" pvc over that, then slipped 1 1/2" over that. Tied junk off now driving 2x4 stakes into the ground. Had everything here except for 2 pieces of pvc. 10' tall pipe.
Good enough. Shade for people. 1st birthday party for the little fellow.

















Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks like a fun day, HAPPY BIRTHDAY little fellow.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

wow amazing. you replaced the bath tub yourself?


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

We did everything ourselves except for drywall mud and connecting the main electric on the pole.

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

garlicbreath said:


> We did everything ourselves except for drywall mud and connecting the main electric on the pole.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


how long did it take to replace the tub?


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

A couple weeks-months? Not sure, tons of work. I moved the toilet to the other side of the bathroom, built a wall. Furred out the walls. Cement board, red guard. If I were to just focus on that portion I proably could finish it in 2 weeks. Tub probably a day or 2.



Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

garlicbreath said:


> A couple weeks-months? Not sure, tons of work. I moved the toilet to the other side of the bathroom, built a wall. Furred out the walls. Cement board, red guard. If I were to just focus on that portion I proably could finish it in 2 weeks. Tub probably a day or 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


thank you. did you install ball valves for the tub supply so you could have water still, or just had it off the whole time


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

I installed valves throughout so everything is isolated. 

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

garlicbreath said:


> I installed valves throughout so everything is isolated.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


how difficult is that? i am trying to replace my bath tub. or is it even needed? where did you find all teh info you need when you did your project? thanks


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

I thought it was easy, just time consuming. But that is just me. I would suggest getting the project on paper. Start a new thread in the forum and let the experts chime in. Take pictures too and post them up. 

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

this is what i posted so far
http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/new-bath-tub-installatioon-question-about-plumbing-204852/#post1387271

what do you think


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

First time building shelves like this.









Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

with everything you have done, shelves should be easy! looks good


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Coming along. I need to paint the front piece yet.

















Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Kids wanted a sandbox.









Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

garlicbreath said:


> Kids wanted a sandbox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you do construction?


----------



## tjansen (Jun 6, 2012)

sandbox!

Just in case you haven't thought of it yet, build a hard cover for that thing!

I made a 6x6 sandbox for the kids and just covered it with a tarp when we were done. It became the neighborhood litter box in about a month. I just had to empty all 30 bags of sand, it was a very sad day.


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Done.









Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## REXAMUS (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice Job!


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Project #361. Getting closer to finish the pocket doors. 

Installed door hardware with functioning locks.


























Locking device









Pull tab










Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

I modified the boys room door a bit. Since we have a child still taking 2-3 naps a day we wanted a way to keep the door closed and the kitten out. Pem, the kitten, can open the doors no problem.

Rather than locking the door and opening the door from the outside with a screw driver I wanted something a little easier.

I picked up a magnet and some angle iron. Cut the angle iron down and glued it to the top of the door. I then glued the magnet to the jam.

Works brilliantly. 

Magnet









Angle Iron










Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Project #362 #363 ****ters full.

Cheese and crackers, basement line clogged. Kitchen and basement crapper feeds into the same pipe. Poo in the basement. 

Rent snake. Unclog drain. Now, I have to figure out how to get the crapper back in nice and neat. As you can see it's a cluster.





































Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Good updates.

Too funny on the Griswold picture.


----------



## celfan (Sep 1, 2014)

beautiful


----------

